# Can metal finish be changed from gloss to matte



## davidr1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a rifle that has a gloss finish. My leupold scope is matte finish. Does anyone know if the finish can be changed and who in the Dawsonville/Cumming area could do it. I've seen duracoat in spray cans. Anyone used it before with good success?


----------



## ironhead7544 (Dec 6, 2009)

The rifle would have to be refinished.  The paint finishes work OK but you need a rough surface to get the paint to stick.  So you would need to get it sandblasted first.  There are camo covers that work if you dont want to go through all that trouble.  Or just trade it for for a matte gun.


----------



## davidr1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 8, 2009)

I can blast the rifle for you but dont have any way to reblue it. I did several of my stainless guns that were shiny finished. I just like the satin finish on stainless alot better.


----------



## davidr1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Craig, but I think I going to just get another rifle in matte blue or stainless. Are we neighbors?


----------



## shiny 308 (Dec 13, 2009)

there is a gunsmith in cornelia that does teflon baked-on painting for guns ... he did a 7mag for me 4 yrs ago. Its tuff and water proof.

     i think he charged me 100 bucks to do it and has a bunch of different colors


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 13, 2009)

You can get a satin black baking lacquer from Brownells or Midway. Spray it on and bake it in wifey's oven (suggest she NOT be around) at 325 for 30 minutes or so. Just shy of heat treating and the stuff is really tough. You can do it on smooth surfaces too. Would suggest a quick buffing with 400/600 grit sandpaper first, but not necessary. Clean the surface as best as possible, spray, bake, and you are done. Very cheap too.

If you happen to damage an area, lightly sand the area damaged to smooth it out, repaint, bake - press on with life.

One small can will coat the entire gun collection of most people.

By the way,I have not noticed any smell when baking this stuff. 

Hope this helps,
Chris

PS: Have heard rumors they have a new paint that is fairly tough when applied (you can use it immediately with some care), no baking, then hardens over several months to  something incredibly tough that you are not going to damage with normal/casual bumps and scrapes. Do not much more then this. If I find something out, I'll edit this and add to it.


----------



## germag (Dec 13, 2009)

Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta can do it.


----------



## davidr1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Talked to Andy Gazaway, think I'll give him a shot at it.


----------



## davidr1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Andy did a great job*

Thanks for all the information. I chose not to try and do it myself. This will be my everyday hunting rifle and I did not want to experiment on it. I am very pleased with the work Andy did on my rifle, that I left another one for him to do. He also repaired a crack in my stock and put a dull finish on the rifle. Below is his contact info.

http://gazawaygunsmith.com/


----------

